# importing old Season Passes to new Bolt



## scottiep94 (Apr 5, 2014)

I have a new Bolt arriving today that will replace an older TiVo HD (series 3).

I'm wondering if there will be any way for me to transfer my Season Passes from the TiVo HD to the Bolt. My guess is "no" since I cannot even see my season passes online anymore. Basically all my online functionality is gone now since I have older series 3 TiVos.

Does anyone know a way that I could do this (short of manually writing down or taking photos of my screen)?


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Try to use KMTTG. Not sure it works with the TiVo HD now, but worth a shot.


----------



## jth tv (Nov 15, 2014)

I worried about that when replacing the hard drive with a 3TB in a Roamio. Turns out using the grid guide from my memory was plenty fast and easy. I reviewed the pictures I took later and did not miss much.


----------



## scottiep94 (Apr 5, 2014)

HarperVision said:


> Try to use KMTTG. Not sure it works with the TiVo HD now, but worth a shot.


I guess I should explain--I'm talking about setting up season pass/one pass to record shows like my older TiVo is set up.

I'm less concerned about transferring my actual recordings. I'd just prefer to not have to manually, one by one, set up my OnePass schedules.

In the past I was able to manage the season passes online and copy from one box to another. But since they stopped supporting series 3 TiVos, I no longer have that ability.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

scottiep94 said:


> I guess I should explain--I'm talking about setting up season pass/one pass to record shows like my older TiVo is set up.
> 
> I'm less concerned about transferring my actual recordings. I'd just prefer to not have to manually, one by one, set up my OnePass schedules.
> 
> In the past I was able to manage the season passes online and copy from one box to another. But since they stopped supporting series 3 TiVos, I no longer have that ability.


Yes, I know, and that's why I suggested KMTTG, because it can do that too! You can save your season pass/OnePass lists over to your PC using KMTTG, then transfer them back to another TiVo so it starts recording them on that TiVo. You may have to go in and tweak it a little if your channel list or anything changes though.


----------



## scottiep94 (Apr 5, 2014)

HarperVision said:


> Yes, I know, and that's why I suggested KMTTG, because it can do that too! You can save your season pass/OnePass lists over to your PC using KMTTG, then transfer them back to another TiVo so it starts recording them on that TiVo. You may have to go in and tweak it a little if your channel list or anything changes though.


excellent--thanks for the tip. I just briefly looked at it and assumed it was just a download and encode tool. And since I use cTiVo to handle that stuff for me, I just glossed over it.

I'll definitely check it out.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

It's not going to work since series 3 units don't support RPC, so kmttg for series 3 units relied on tivo.com information which TiVo broke for series 3 units.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

moyekj said:


> It's not going to work since series 3 units don't support RPC, so kmttg for series 3 units relied on tivo.com information which TiVo broke for series 3 units.


Dang that sux, but thanks for the info Kevin.


----------



## cjmdriver (Sep 7, 2015)

I also just got a Bolt and want to move over season passes from a TiVo HD and I have gotten a emails from TiVo that say it is possible but when I go to online.tivo.com, my TiVo HD is no longer listed as a "Box". This needs an update to match reality.



> Transfer entertainment to your new box, hassle-free.
> *Transfer scheduled OnePass/Season Passes.*
> It's easy to transfer all your OnePasses/Season Passes to TiVo BOLT from an old box. Go to the "Manage" section at online.tivo.com and transfer them there.
> LEARN MORE
> *Note:* Only Series3, TiVo HD, Premiere, Roamio and TiVo BOLT boxes are able to transfer OnePass/Season Passes. Series1/2 boxes should create new OnePasses using OnePass Quick Select.


LEARN MORE takes you to TiVo BOLT Welcome Center
which says


> *Transfer single, OnePass and Season Pass recordings from your old DVR.*
> *Transfer OnePass and Season Pass settings.*
> Go to "Manage" at online.tivo.com to transfer your OnePass/Season Pass settings. Select all the scheduled OnePass/Season Pass recordings that you want to transfer and drag them to the TiVo BOLT column*. All your OnePass/Season Pass settings will transfer to your new box so you won't miss a thing.
> 
> ...


----------

